#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Παρακράτηση φόρου

## SMBD

---

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

> Για ένα τοπογραφικό που έχω κόψει ΑΠΥ, χωρίς καταθεση αμοιβών στην τράπεζα. Θα πληρώσω παρακράτηση 4% ή 20%???


Προς ιδιώτη δεν έχει παρακράτηση.Σε συνάδελφο ή εταιρεία έχει παρακράτηση 20%.

----------


## Xάρης

Έχουμε και λογιστή στο Φόρουμ, τον κ. Πασσιά, οπότε μπορούμε να τον ρωτήσουμε στο σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## Evan

σε ιδιώτη τίποτα σε εταιρία ή συνάδελφο 20% όταν είναι να πάει σε δημ. υπ. 4%

----------


## Xάρης

Μια διαφορά είναι η εξής:
_ Αν πρόκειται για ΦΕΜ (4% ή 10%) τον καταθέτει ο μηχανικός που έκοψε την ΑΠΥ στην εφορία του (και σε οποιαδήποτε εφορία; ).
_ Αν πρόκειται να γίνει παρακράτηση φόρου 20% τότε αυτή την κάνει ο εργοδότης, αυτός που θα παραλάβει την ΑΠΥ που κόβει ο μηχανικός.

Ερώτηση:
Γνωρίζει κάποιος ποια η διαδικασία απόδοσης του παρακρατηθέντος 20% στην εφορία;
Πχ μου κάνει ο terry μια δουλειά και μου κόβει ΑΠΥ. 
Του παρακρατώ το 20% της καθαρής αμοιβής.
Πηγαίνω στην εφορία της έδρας μου και ... 
Στο τέλος της χρονιάς οφείλω να δώσω ένα χαρτί στον terry, με σφραγίδα και υπογραφή μου, ότι του παρακράτησα το 20% από την αμοιβή τάδε που αντιστοιχεί στο δείνα ποσό.

----------


## majakoulas

Η απόδοση παρακρατηθέντος φόρου, οιασδήποτε μορφής, γίνεται με διμηνιαίες συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις στην ΔΟΥ, περίπου όμοια διαδικασία με αυτή του ΦΠΑ.
Την άλλη χρονιά και αφού έχεις κλείσει το έτος, δίνεις βεβαιώσεις παρακράτησης φόρου σε όλους όσους παρακράτησες φόρο

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ηλεκτρονικά ή στη ΔΟΥ;

----------


## majakoulas

Στην εφορία σίγουρα, για ηλεκτρονικά δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι.
Έντυπα εδώ

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Theo

Συνάδελφοι, κατανοώντας τη σοβαρότητα του θέματος σας λέω 1000% τι και πως είναι το σωστό. Όσοι με ξέρουν ρίαλ λάιφ ξέρουν τι άρρωστος είμαι με τα φορολογικολογιστικοικονομικά. :Αστειευόμενος: 

Το κράτος αρέσκεται στην παρακράτηση φόρου.
Καλό διακινούμενο χρήμα, για προσωρινή έως και 23 μήνες εκμετάλλευση από το κράτος.

Τα λέω αυτά γιατί όλοι έχουμε την εντύπωση ότι δεν είναι δικά μας. ΟΚ ?

Ο μηχανικός εκπονεί μελέτες επιβλέψεις τεχνικές διοικήσεις εκτιμήσεις, οικονομικές μελέτες κλπ κλπ ΟΧΙ ΕΡΓΟ. Δεν κατασκευάζει, δεν παράγει έργο. Δεν παρέχει υπηρεσίες κατασκευαστού ή εργολάβου ή ΕΔΕ.

*1. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ*

*1.1* *Α Δ Ε Ι Ε Σ* (Πληρωμή για εκπόνηση μελετών και επιβλέψεων ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΗΣ ΑΔΕΙΑΣ)

*1.1.1* Φ.Ε.Μ. τοπογραφικού
4% επί της αμοιβής του τοπογραφικού.

*1.1.2* Φ.Ε.Μ. όλων των υπόλοιπων μελετών και επιβλέψεων
10% επί των αμοιβών των μελετών και επιβλέψεων


*2. ΛΟΙΠΕΣ ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ - ΕΠΙΒΛΕΨΕΙΣ - ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΜΗΧ/ΚΟΥ 

2.1* Παρακρατούμενος φόρος σε ιδιώτες

Ο φορολογούμενος δεν υποχρεούται σε απόδοση φόρου. 
Τουτέστιν δεν αποδίδουμε φόρο. (Εγώ αποδίδω :Χαρούμενος: )

*2.2* Παρακρατούμενος φόρος σε υπηρεσίες μηχανικού για επιχειρήσεις, επιχειρηματίες και επιτηδευματίες (μηχανικούς π.χ.).

Αποδίδουμε 20% φόρο μέσω της παρακράτησης που μας γίνεται στο καθαρό ποσόν της αμοιβής μας. 
Μας το παρακρατούν, το αποδίδουν μέσω καταστάσεων που αποδίδουν φόρο και εμείς στην αρχή του έτους ζητάμε ή λαμβάνουμε βεβαίωση απόδοσης - παρακράτησης φόρου 20%....το ποσόν μας .... σε έγγραφο της εταιρείας-επιχείρησης-επιτηδευματία που συνεργαστήκαμε. 

*2.3* Παρακρατούμενος φόρος σε ΝΠΔΔ, υπηρεσίες του Δημοσίου, σε εταιρείες του Δημοσίου, σε εταιρείες, οργανισμούς και υπηρεσίες και οργανισμούς του ευρύτερου Δ.Τομ. ή εποπτευόμενους από το Δημόσιο.

Τα ίδια με *2.1.2*. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Το δικό μας σύστημα καθορίζει τι θα γίνει. Ο δικός μας τρόπος φορολόγησης. 
Άρα ότι και να λένε εμείς παρακρατούμε και τους δίδουμε να αποδόσουν για εμάς τα παραπάνω.
*

2. ΕΡΓΟΛΑΒΟΣ* (πρέπει να έχει τον αντίστοιχο ΚΑΔ σαν κύρια ή δευτερεύουσα δραστηριότητα περί κατασκευών ΤΠΥ κλπ)

*1%* επί της καθαρής αμοιβής του έργου-εργολαβίας.


Για τις αποδόσεις τα είπε πολύ καλά ο φίλος majakoulas.



Btw στις ΑΠΥ να αναγράφεται επακριβώς τι λάβατε σε μια άδεια. Να μπορείς δλδ "φορολογικά" να στοιχειοθετείσεις το 4% ΦΕΜ και το 17% ΜΣΚΚ.

----------

s.vassilis

----------


## Xάρης

Να γράφεις δηλαδή ότι έκανες τοπογραφικές εργασίες. Έτσι θα προκύπτει ο αντίστοιχος ΦΕΜ (4%) και ο αντίστχοιχος ΣΚΚ (17%).

Αν κόψεις μια ΑΠΥ για διαφορετικές εργασίες πχ τοπογραφικά, αρχιτεκτονικά, στατικά κ.λπ. να κάνεις ανάλυση στις επιμέρους εργασίες και αμοιβές.

----------

s.vassilis

----------


## Evan

> Συνάδελφοι, κατανοώντας τη σοβαρότητα του θέματος σας λέω 1000% τι και πως είναι το σωστό. Όσοι με ξέρουν ρίαλ λάιφ ξέρουν τι άρρωστος είμαι με τα φορολογικολογιστικοικονομικά.
> 
> .


λέω και εγώ δεν θα απαντήσει ο γκουρού της εφορίας; :Αστειευόμενος:

----------


## An_Archi

Μπράβο Theo κάθε φορά που χρειάζομαι κάτι σχετικό με φορο-οικονομο-λογιστικό όλο και κάτι θα βρω που θα έχεις γράψει. Έψαχνα να δω εάν θα έπρεπε να αποδώσω φόρο σε ιδιώτη για διάφορες υπηρεσίες μηχανικού, οι οποίες δεν είχαν όμως να κάνουν με την άδειά του και απ' ότι βλέπω εδώ δεν κάνω παρακράτηση φόρου :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Πολύ χρήσιμο για τα λογιστικά/φορολογικά θα σου φανεί *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------

